# Leverage



## FireDragon-16

I really love this show and so I decided to see if there were any other fans out there...


----------



## Daisy-Boo

I really like this show FireDragon. When I first started watching it I was a little sceptical but it soon won me over. It's rare to find a show with an ensemble cast where everyone has such good onscreen chemistry. (_Friends_ is another example.) 

Another strength is that all five are allowed to grow and change throughout the series, just as people do in real life. Remember how Parker was in the beginning? She's so different now, yet she still retains her essential "Parker-ness".

This is an entertaining, fast-paced show with a very warm heart.


----------



## FireDragon-16

Gotta love Parker.   Even though I gotta say, my favorite character is Elliot...

I even got my mom hooked on the show and she was kind of on the fence about it mainly because she hadn't really watched it before. I bought the 1st season and we watched it, and now she loves it.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

I didn't like Elliot for much of season 1 but then he started to grow on me. Now I like him very much and his interactions with the others, especially Hardison, are very funny.


----------



## FireDragon-16

Daisy-Boo said:


> I didn't like Elliot for much of season 1 but then he started to grow on me. Now I like him very much and his interactions with the others, especially Hardison, are very funny.


 
Really? You didn't like him at first? I loved him from the start...but I might be a little prejudiced, I love martial arts and things like that so yeah. I absolutely love how he interacts with Hardison, it's so great!


----------



## Daisy-Boo

FireDragon-16 said:


> Really? You didn't like him at first? I loved him from the start...but I might be a little prejudiced, I love martial arts and things like that so yeah. I absolutely love how he interacts with Hardison, it's so great!


 
There were two things that bothered me about him in the beginning. 
1) He seemed like the stereotypical gravelly-voiced tough guy, with little personality.
2) His long hair! I kept thinking that during a fight it would be so easy to grab hold of that hair.

Anyway, once Elliot's character developed past that one-dimensional stereotype I grew quite fond of him.


----------



## FireDragon-16

At least he grew on you!


----------



## FireDragon-16

I watched the episode with Danny Glover and I really liked it (I know it's a couple weeks old, but my mom finally watched it so I've been discussing it with her). Anyway, I really liked how they had the actors playing out the story as Danny was telling it, and how he decided to talk when he saw how Parker and Hardison were interacting (about time for that by the way).


----------



## FireDragon-16

I've been doing some research, and based on what I'm seeing, episodes are coming back towards the end of November (just in case anyone's interested)


----------



## steve12553

The show has a kind of *Mission Impossible* feel to it. ( The series not the Tom Cruise over the top crap) I like Tim Hutton as an actor and enjoy his tribute to his dad were he dressed as *Ellery Queen*. (One of my favorite old shows).


----------



## FireDragon-16

steve12553 said:


> The show has a kind of *Mission Impossible* feel to it. ( The series not the Tom Cruise over the top crap) I like Tim Hutton as an actor and enjoy his tribute to his dad were he dressed as *Ellery Queen*. (One of my favorite old shows).


 
I've never watched the original Mission Impossible...maybe I should check it out and see.

I didn't know that he did that to tribute his dad, that's pretty cool.


----------



## steve12553

FireDragon-16 said:


> I've never watched the original Mission Impossible...maybe I should check it out and see.
> 
> I didn't know that he did that to tribute his dad, that's pretty cool.


 
It was just a quick bit. Someone asked him who he was at a costume party and he said Ellery Queen. (He had the sweater-vest and the hat that his dad wore in his show.)


----------



## FireDragon-16

Hmmm...was that from the costume party episode this season? The part isn't ringing a bell...


----------



## FireDragon-16

Just in case you were wondering, the season resumes on November 27th! Yay!!


----------



## steve12553

FireDragon-16 said:


> Hmmm...was that from the costume party episode this season? The part isn't ringing a bell...


 
Yes it was.


----------



## FireDragon-16

steve12553 said:


> Yes it was.


 
I went back and watched it, that was a great episode! I loved all the rest of the costumes, especially Sophie as Irene Adler !


----------



## Interference

So this is what American TV execs do when they can't be bothered to buy the format for _Hustle_ from the Beeb 

I'm enjoying watching it (I think I'm in love with Parker ) with the only caveat being that the directing has been quite weak so far.  Fortunately the scripts and casting are, all-in-all, pretty good. (Did I mention I was in love with Parker?)

And it's great to see Christian Kane (thought he was brilliant in _Angel_ - Evil Hand  ) and some real ensemble playing that I look forward to seeing develop as the series progresses.  Great cast (I'm gonna marry Parker one day, btw).


----------



## FireDragon-16

Interference said:


> So this is what American TV execs do when they can't be bothered to buy the format for _Hustle_ from the Beeb
> 
> I'm enjoying watching it (I think I'm in love with Parker ) with the only caveat being that the directing has been quite weak so far. Fortunately the scripts and casting are, all-in-all, pretty good. (Did I mention I was in love with Parker?)
> 
> And it's great to see Christian Kane (thought he was brilliant in _Angel_ - Evil Hand  ) and some real ensemble playing that I look forward to seeing develop as the series progresses. Great cast (I'm gonna marry Parker one day, btw).


 
I take it you've got a thing for Parker? Better not tell Hardison . It's alright, I've definitely got a thing for Christian Kane...

It's so exciting to find more people who know about the show, let alone like it! I've actually been working on getting other people hooked on it...most recently that's one of my best friends from high school


----------



## Interference

This is weird!  I've been hearing "Artisan", which I thought was a brilliant name.  Hardison works just as well, though....

Ok, just so I can put you right about this "thing" thing: It isn't a "thing".  It's Love! 

She is one of the best-drawn of the characters, in my view, though she often seems almost marginalised (it's time for your schtick, now, Parker).  Nevertheless, she impresses herself on every scene she's in, without saying a word, without crawling through an air duct.  And when her back-story insinuates itself into the plot, it does so with convincing ease.

Christian Kane smoulders   When he lets his talent loose, he's a show-stealer, too.  Without wishing to sound like my mother, I wish he'd cut his hair, though.....

Tim Hutton is starting to become interesting again - his introduction had one of the most perfect first lines of any introduction: "You know that conversation that ends with me smashing you in the face?  Well, we're about to reach that part...." (or something - sorry I've an imperfect memory and too lazy to re-run the scene).  That aspect of his character was allowed to sublimate itself in the "Boo-hoo, my kid didn't have to die" which, to be honest, I find much less (dramatically) interesting.  But he's characterising his alcoholism brilliantly, at the mo (I'm still only into the middle of Season 1) and only hope it doesn't become mawkish.

The others: Hardison/Artisan got into his stride quite quickly and became a favourite by around the third or fourth episode.  I love that he overslept because he was playing World Of Warfare (non-copyright equivalent) and didn't even realise the others had started the "caper" without him.... And I LOVE the fact that the Geek gets to choose the names on the passports: Peter Davison, Sylvester McCoy, Sarah-Jane and Tom Baker - Perfect!  The more-so because the others clearly don't realise 

The almost-matriarchal Sophie - well, let's put it this way: she's the only one I had to google to get either her character or real name   Dramatically necessary for Nathan, essential to the team and versatile enough (at one point, while the baddy is being arrested, the villain says, "Are you even British?" I half-expected her to reply, "I was going for Australian!"), hopefully her character will be allowed to live up to the expectation set by her introductory flash-back.  Well-cast though as her features could be turned to almost _any_ ethnicity you care to think of.

So far, I'm still in Season 1 and looking forward to more.  As I insinuated earlier, the direction has been the series' weakest aspect so far (in the Bank Job episode, no one seemed to mind speaking at conversational levels, even though the gun man had definitely suggested they all hush up) and while the plots are, by necessity, nothing spectacularly new (this is a criticism I had about the early seasons of Hustle, as well, because it's true of all con-based caper stories, really), it is the characters we have to become involved in if we're going to keep watching.  I have to say, NCIS plays precisely the same odds to greater success (imho) but I'm still watching, so they must be doing something right.....

And no, I'm not _only_ watching Parker


----------



## Interference

Just starting Season Two and Wow!  Now we're getting into gear   The pacing is faster, the relationships have really settled in and they haven't tried to fix what wasn't broken.

Looking forward to the rest


----------



## FireDragon-16

Interference said:


> Just starting Season Two and Wow! Now we're getting into gear  The pacing is faster, the relationships have really settled in and they haven't tried to fix what wasn't broken.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest


 
Sometimes it takes people a little to get the flow right, especially if they aren't sure if it'll last.

How far in are you?


----------



## FireDragon-16

Interference said:


> This is weird! I've been hearing "Artisan", which I thought was a brilliant name. Hardison works just as well, though....
> 
> Ok, just so I can put you right about this "thing" thing: It isn't a "thing". It's Love!
> 
> She is one of the best-drawn of the characters, in my view, though she often seems almost marginalised (it's time for your schtick, now, Parker). Nevertheless, she impresses herself on every scene she's in, without saying a word, without crawling through an air duct. And when her back-story insinuates itself into the plot, it does so with convincing ease.
> 
> Christian Kane smoulders  When he lets his talent loose, he's a show-stealer, too. Without wishing to sound like my mother, I wish he'd cut his hair, though.....
> 
> Tim Hutton is starting to become interesting again - his introduction had one of the most perfect first lines of any introduction: "You know that conversation that ends with me smashing you in the face? Well, we're about to reach that part...." (or something - sorry I've an imperfect memory and too lazy to re-run the scene). That aspect of his character was allowed to sublimate itself in the "Boo-hoo, my kid didn't have to die" which, to be honest, I find much less (dramatically) interesting. But he's characterising his alcoholism brilliantly, at the mo (I'm still only into the middle of Season 1) and only hope it doesn't become mawkish.
> 
> The others: Hardison/Artisan got into his stride quite quickly and became a favourite by around the third or fourth episode. I love that he overslept because he was playing World Of Warfare (non-copyright equivalent) and didn't even realise the others had started the "caper" without him.... And I LOVE the fact that the Geek gets to choose the names on the passports: Peter Davison, Sylvester McCoy, Sarah-Jane and Tom Baker - Perfect! The more-so because the others clearly don't realise
> 
> The almost-matriarchal Sophie - well, let's put it this way: she's the only one I had to google to get either her character or real name  Dramatically necessary for Nathan, essential to the team and versatile enough (at one point, while the baddy is being arrested, the villain says, "Are you even British?" I half-expected her to reply, "I was going for Australian!"), hopefully her character will be allowed to live up to the expectation set by her introductory flash-back. Well-cast though as her features could be turned to almost _any_ ethnicity you care to think of.
> 
> So far, I'm still in Season 1 and looking forward to more. As I insinuated earlier, the direction has been the series' weakest aspect so far (in the Bank Job episode, no one seemed to mind speaking at conversational levels, even though the gun man had definitely suggested they all hush up) and while the plots are, by necessity, nothing spectacularly new (this is a criticism I had about the early seasons of Hustle, as well, because it's true of all con-based caper stories, really), it is the characters we have to become involved in if we're going to keep watching. I have to say, NCIS plays precisely the same odds to greater success (imho) but I'm still watching, so they must be doing something right.....
> 
> And no, I'm not _only_ watching Parker


 
Well, as long as it's love...

I definitely agree that Christian Kane smoulders, and I actually think that he can pull off the long hair except for when he does the thing where he only puts up a section/small piece of the back--I hate that

Did you know that the actor who plays Hardison got the job on his 21st birthday and that he was one of the nephews in Die Hard 3?

I love how Sophie can't act when she's on stage but when they're running a con, she's the best in the world.


----------



## THX-1138

Has anyone noticed how they can just randomly give skills to these characters? Eliot is a baseball player, chef, etc. Hardison can forage old books and play violin. There are other examples I don't remember because I haven't watched it recently, but it's annoying.


----------



## Interference

Still only half-way through Season Two, so far.  Sophie is away on her prolonged grump and Jeri Whatserface from one of the Star Treks )I'll get it in a minute, the ol' brain's a bit sluggish today) is making everyone uncomfortable and, yes, Nate's back on the sauce.

Just as I was really warming to Sophie, too   Her child-like excitement as soon as anything "theatrical" happens is, to coin a phrase, adorable.

And last night, Sterling just got recruited by Interpol 

I think Eliot having sports skills definitely isn't too far from plausibility, and as I recall his chef skills, in the Wedding Job episode at least, were more "skilled and adequate" than "professional and impressive".  I'm trying to get my head around Hardison as a violinist, though.  Perhaps his granddad loved Stefan Grapelli or something.  Still, for me those episodes are ahead and I can only hope they pull it off, dramatically speaking, and it won't be such an abrupt thing as you suggest, THX.

But you do point out one thing I hadn't thought of, and it's something about well-rounded characters in general: They have hobbies.  Holmes played violin - it didn't solve any cases for him, but soothed his troubled brow and fitted with his general musical appreciation and knowledge.  We know Sophie's hobby (though how she always ends up with the leading roles we may never know) and we know Parker's single-mindedness, but the others have histories only cryptically (Hardison and Eliot) or tragically (Nate) referenced.

But what a 21st birthday prezzie, eh?   I hope he gains much from what he is learning and achieving.


----------



## FireDragon-16

THX-1138 said:


> Has anyone noticed how they can just randomly give skills to these characters? Eliot is a baseball player, chef, etc. Hardison can forage old books and play violin. There are other examples I don't remember because I haven't watched it recently, but it's annoying.


 
Well, it wouldn't be hard for Elliot to play sports considering his background...plus he even explained the whole chef thing--he could turn pretty much anything he used into a weapon and they never claimed he was a 4-star chef.


----------



## FireDragon-16

Interference said:


> Just as I was really warming to Sophie, too  Her child-like excitement as soon as anything "theatrical" happens is, to coin a phrase, adorable.


 
Even though I'm not a huge fan of Tara's character (I just don't think she really fits in with the group), they had to do something to explain why Sophie was gone because the actress got pregnant I think and the group can't really function without their grifter


----------



## Interference

Funny, I guessed it was Pregnancy Gambit #17.


----------



## THX-1138

FireDragon-16 said:


> Well, it wouldn't be hard for Elliot to play sports considering his background...plus he even explained the whole chef thing--he could turn pretty much anything he used into a weapon and they never claimed he was a 4-star chef.


Yeah but beforehand he was didn't even know how the game worked! He hated baseball.


----------



## Interference

He had to be talked into it, all right, and only realised, when he found it so easy, that he had a natural talent. That's when he started enjoying the game.


----------



## THX-1138

Well, have you ever noticed that as a plot device, Sophie is obsolete? Any and all the characters can grift, when she's busy doing something the writers just sub in somebody else. They can't sub in anybody to hack or fight. And this is also true to a lesser extent of Parker, all the characters can pick a pocket or crack a safe.


----------



## The Spurring Platty

FireDragon-16 said:


> Just in case you were wondering, the season resumes on November 27th! Yay!!


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I missed it!!!

If you like Leverage, I recommend finding the show Hustle.
It is a British show with essentially the same premise: a group of grifters running elaborate cons to help good people.  It aired in the US a few years back on AMC or something, but you may be able to find it online.
Very good show.


----------



## Interference

What I liked about Hustle was the "grifter in training" of the first couple of seasons.  Also, having a dedicated "roper" of such distinction as Robert Vaughn.  As with so much UK TV, the characters were all utterly believable, I think, with familiar human frailties.

Leverage, though (still available on-line, I've watched the first three seasons in the last two weeks) is rewarding viewing because of how it gets stronger as it goes and we actually watch the characters as they bond.  True, they all start out as the Ultimate Team (I was a little afraid that Parker would become their Murdoch - A-Team - needing to be broken out every week to pull a job, but that didn't happen) and we know that the mistakes are deliberate, but it still works as an entertainment.  And perhaps more importantly, they rip off 21st Century villains - banks and corporations.

Other differences between the two include that in Hustle, everyone is an all-rounder able to grift, rope or crack a safe, with a hacker, obviating the criticism that any is obsolete.

Other similarities between the two are in production more than content.  They both use un-narrated flash-backs to show how they pre-arranged the "out".  In previous grifter shows, of which there have been many, a narration or smug explanation has been required.

Both are good shows, though I think Hustle still has a slight edge on Leverage.


----------



## FireDragon-16

Interference said:


> What I liked about Hustle was the "grifter in training" of the first couple of seasons. Also, having a dedicated "roper" of such distinction as Robert Vaughn. As with so much UK TV, the characters were all utterly believable, I think, with familiar human frailties.
> 
> Leverage, though (still available on-line, I've watched the first three seasons in the last two weeks) is rewarding viewing because of how it gets stronger as it goes and we actually watch the characters as they bond. True, they all start out as the Ultimate Team (I was a little afraid that Parker would become their Murdoch - A-Team - needing to be broken out every week to pull a job, but that didn't happen) and we know that the mistakes are deliberate, but it still works as an entertainment. And perhaps more importantly, they rip off 21st Century villains - banks and corporations.


 
I may have to check Hustle out...(if they ever find a way to create more hours in the day )

I was reading an article a few months ago that was talking about how the viewership of Leverage has actually gone up and the reporter was speculating that it was because people liked the fact that the show centered on helping "the little guy".


----------



## Interference

I'm not sure that helping the "little guy" is so original, but beating the corporations (bankers, pharmaceuticals, stock brokers, town planners and, of course, crooked politicians), who are all getting whaled on in the process, is what I think is touching the zeitgeist.

Also, the programme is definitely improving over its three seasons so far.


----------



## FireDragon-16

I have to agree, I think it was a little off at first because they weren't too sure that it would take off especially because the show is one of those in-between ones, you know? 

Either way, I'm glad it's still around!


----------



## Interference

Just finished Season 3 last night and loved the way they finally tackled what was starting to look like an unnecessary McGuffin, the Moreau problem.  The wait was worth it, though (I felt) unnecessarily strung out over the season as the only back-refs that were specific enough were from one other episode.  Nevertheless, "stealing a country" and introducing it to "American politics" for the greater good was neatly done and exhibited the kind of satirical irony that you hardly come to expect from a TV show.

Well done to everyone involved in that episode, and to whoever came up with the line: "I've grifted and conned and done all sorts of despicable things, but politics makes me feel dirty" (paraphrasing Sophie).


----------



## FireDragon-16

Interference said:


> Just finished Season 3 last night and loved the way they finally tackled what was starting to look like an unnecessary McGuffin, the Moreau problem. The wait was worth it, though (I felt) unnecessarily strung out over the season as the only back-refs that were specific enough were from one other episode. Nevertheless, "stealing a country" and introducing it to "American politics" for the greater good was neatly done and exhibited the kind of satirical irony that you hardly come to expect from a TV show.
> 
> Well done to everyone involved in that episode, and to whoever came up with the line: "I've grifted and conned and done all sorts of despicable things, but politics makes me feel dirty" (paraphrasing Sophie).


 
That's good that you're catching up 

I loved when when Elliot and Hardison were talking to Moreau (episode before the finale) in the pool at the hotel. When they were leaving and Hardison was saying "I bought myself a few extra seconds by getting air out of the seat. You knew that right?" and Elliot says "Yeah Hardison, I knew you were going to suck air out of a chair!" (Or something fairly close)


----------



## Interference

Yeah, just one of the loads of things that those two say that make me LoL


----------



## FireDragon-16

Interference said:


> Yeah, just one of the loads of things that those two say that make me LoL


 
The interactions between all of them make me laugh. 

I especially love Parker's view on the world...like in one of the first epsiodes, Hardison was showing them around the office and he said "If you want to personalize your workspace feel free; pictures, a plant, whatever." At the end of the episode Parker's like: "I bought a plant...what does it do?"


----------



## Interference

The Office Job - I laughed till I could laugh no more.  As a fan of Gervais' original (though not necessarily of anything else he's done) I loved this pastiche/homage/satire episode.  It just goes to show that even in a sometimes thought-provoking drama series there's room for a little pop culture


----------



## FireDragon-16

Interference said:


> The Office Job - I laughed till I could laugh no more. As a fan of Gervais' original (though not necessarily of anything else he's done) I loved this pastiche/homage/satire episode. It just goes to show that even in a sometimes thought-provoking drama series there's room for a little pop culture


 
I really loved Hardison's screaming for Elliot as he was hanging off the roof...very manly 

The whole thing with the sandwich was great too


----------



## FireDragon-16

Just watched "The Lonely Hearts Job", and may I say: ABOUT FREAKING TIME!!!!


----------



## Interference

Looks like I have some catching up to do   The last one I saw was _Girls' Night Out._.  The pace is changing, that's for sure.  But I'm as concerned as Sophie that Nate thinks himself a "functioning alcoholic" and am hoping he won't discover too painfully how impossible such a thing is.


----------



## FireDragon-16

You've only missed two episodes: "Guys Night Out" and "The Lonely Hearts Job", so you're not that far behind!


----------



## Interference

Yayy!  Soon as I get home ater the holls 

(Happy holiday and New Year, Fire Dragon )


----------



## FireDragon-16

Interference said:


> Yayy! Soon as I get home ater the holls
> 
> (Happy holiday and New Year, Fire Dragon )


 
Thanks! Same to you!


----------



## FireDragon-16

Quote of the day (from season 1: *The 12 step job*):

_Eliiot and Hardison have just realized there is a bomb under the seat of a mark's car--the seat Hardison has just sat on_

Hardison: "We...we need to reset the system!"
Eliiot: "You want me to kick it?"
Hardison: "I am giong to die."

Gotta love those 2


----------



## FireDragon-16

NO!!!!!!!!!!!! Only one more episode this season! Ah!!


----------



## Interference

I'll be playing catch-up later, so for me there are still a couple of episodes to watch.  I can smell a marathon coming up


----------



## Interference

One episode still eluding me (the last in the current series) and possibly one other that has been inaccurately titled (I'm not altogether convinced I've seen _Girls Night Out_, though that's what the button said, especially as I seem to have missed the bit where Parker hooked up with some unlikely suit).  Nevertheless, I'm eager to see how they round off the start of the series with the reintroduction of Victor Dubenich (yeah, I googled, whatchya gonna make of it? ).  Are past errors and oversights coming home to roost?

Once more, I allowed myself to enjoy the Dr Who references in _The Radio Job_ and the exchanges between Hardison and Mr Punch are getting to be really believable.  I hope someone is going to tell me the next season is already in production as this is fast becoming one of my must-sees.


----------



## FireDragon-16

Interference said:


> One episode still eluding me (the last in the current series) and possibly one other that has been inaccurately titled (I'm not altogether convinced I've seen _Girls Night Out_, though that's what the button said, especially as I seem to have missed the bit where Parker hooked up with some unlikely suit). Nevertheless, I'm eager to see how they round off the start of the series with the reintroduction of Victor Dubenich (yeah, I googled, whatchya gonna make of it? ). Are past errors and oversights coming home to roost?
> 
> Once more, I allowed myself to enjoy the Dr Who references in _The Radio Job_ and the exchanges between Hardison and Mr Punch are getting to be really believable. I hope someone is going to tell me the next season is already in production as this is fast becoming one of my must-sees.


 
Girl's Night Out had Tara in it, so if you haven't seen her, you might want find the episode. 

As for Dubenich, I'm kind of surprised they brought him back now versus the end of the series, and yes, there is going to be another season, I'm not sure if they've started filming yet, but I do know for a fact that it was given the go ahead so YAY!!!


----------



## Interference

Mind if I join in that Yay?  YAY!! 

_Girl's Night__ Out_ not ringing any bells, I'm afraid.  The search begins tomorrow, I think.  I just discovered _The Mentallist_ and I'm loving series one, so far


----------



## FireDragon-16

Interference said:


> Mind if I join in that Yay? YAY!!
> 
> _Girl's Night__ Out_ not ringing any bells, I'm afraid. The search begins tomorrow, I think. I just discovered _The Mentallist_ and I'm loving series one, so far


 
Feel free to join the yay! 

Love _The Mentalist_!


----------



## FireDragon-16

Season finale last night... now to wait until sometime this summer.

Until I know that people have seen it (to avoid spoilers), the only things I will say:

"You got me a bat cave?!"

"Two words: Elliot signal"


----------



## Interference

Finally got to see the season finisher last night and, apart from a real (unintended) Lol at the ending - seriously, fighting over a gun? - lots of well-motivated action and genuine chuckles - "Two words...." ROTFL  - and I'm loving the Bat Cave - "How do we get the car in?"

The two-part story concluded a story arc we didn't even realise was going on which I also found impressive and may even have to go back to previous episodes and look at how they tied it all together again.

Excellent stuff.

Which I followed with another Tim Hutton series (though I didn't realise it at the time) when for some reason I was drawn to look for _Nero Wolfe_ (Maury Chaykin) and found a couple of complete episodes.  I love this series for its atmosphere, which is ably promoted by the music, but had no notion that Mr Hutton was so inextricably involved in it as producer and director.  Well worth looking into, though streets away from modern TV detective stories, then as now.

_The Mentallist _ is a bit hit-and-miss, but when it hits it is very impressive indeed.  One writer I've noticed is worth avoiding - in one case I skipped the episode almost entirely apart from the interviews with the Internal Affairs guy which related to other stories and bore on their subsequent actions - and while I'm gripped by Simon Baker's intense performance when it's called on, I can't help thinking "one-armed-man" and hope the Red John McGuffin will be resolved sooner rather than later.  I think the series could survive it.


----------



## FireDragon-16

Interference said:


> Finally got to see the season finisher last night and, apart from a real (unintended) Lol at the ending - seriously, fighting over a gun? - lots of well-motivated action and genuine chuckles - "Two words...." ROTFL  - and I'm loving the Bat Cave - "How do we get the car in?"
> 
> The two-part story concluded a story arc we didn't even realise was going on which I also found impressive and may even have to go back to previous episodes and look at how they tied it all together again.
> 
> Excellent stuff.
> 
> Which I followed with another Tim Hutton series (though I didn't realise it at the time) when for some reason I was drawn to look for _Nero Wolfe_ (Maury Chaykin) and found a couple of complete episodes. I love this series for its atmosphere, which is ably promoted by the music, but had no notion that Mr Hutton was so inextricably involved in it as producer and director. Well worth looking into, though streets away from modern TV detective stories, then as now.
> 
> _The Mentallist _is a bit hit-and-miss, but when it hits it is very impressive indeed. One writer I've noticed is worth avoiding - in one case I skipped the episode almost entirely apart from the interviews with the Internal Affairs guy which related to other stories and bore on their subsequent actions - and while I'm gripped by Simon Baker's intense performance when it's called on, I can't help thinking "one-armed-man" and hope the Red John McGuffin will be resolved sooner rather than later. I think the series could survive it.


 

I think they did a good job bringing this part of the team's story to an end...it sets it up for a move. I found an article that says that Leverage is not only going to be _shot _in Portland, it will also be _set _there as well. Makes it a little easier to get the settings don't ya think?  

Here's the link: http://www.oregonlive.com/movies/index.ssf/2011/12/portland_as_tv_star_leverage_n.html
Just in case you're interested 

As for _The Mentalist,_ I really completely agree that they really just need to finish with Red John...he either needs to die by the season finale or disappear until the series finale...while I love the show, it's getting a little annoying how they always think they kill him but Jane knows they didn't even though he's the one who did it...


----------



## Interference

Excellent idea!!

I'm not the most geographically savvy person on the planet (this is the planet, isn't it?) so I'm not entirely sure where Portland is (Oregon, of course, because the two words are like one word over here ), but any US series that isn't set in LA, California or Beverly Hills gets my vote, anyway.

I hadn't actually realised they were shooting there anyway, but now I know I seriously wonder why they didn't just make the city a cast character in the first place.  I'm sure the tourist industry there would have been pleased.

As for Red John....



FireDragon-16 said:


> it's getting a little annoying how they always think they kill him but Jane knows they didn't even though he's the one who did it...



LOL   Perfect synopsis of how confusing it's getting 

Initially I thought "silly name" (Red John) and then let that pass because he turned out to be such a scary guy early on, but now the name is getting silly again.  Perhaps I'm disadvantaged a little by having watched all series back-to-back over a few weeks, but I'll allow him a little more time if they spend it wisely.  Say, four or five episodes gathering the loose ends together and then tying them in the finale, which needn't even be the season finale if they want to set up something even more horrific for the next few years.  I think what's annoying is that Red John seems to be taking it easy for most of the year and then something gets his goat so he comes out again.  In many ways, it's Jane who's most to blame for the Red John murders of the last couple of seasons.  He will taunt the poor wee serial killer.

Now, about the hair (back to Leverage, now ): Ok, Chris can keep his, but would somebody please do something about Timothy's?  When he played an army officer, all I could hear was the voice of an invisible Sergeant Major hollering, "Am I hurting you?  Cos I'm STANDING ON YOUR HAIR!!!"


----------



## FireDragon-16

Interference said:


> I hadn't actually realised they were shooting there anyway, but now I know I seriously wonder why they didn't just make the city a cast character in the first place. I'm sure the tourist industry there would have been pleased.
> 
> Now, about the hair (back to Leverage, now ): Ok, Chris can keep his, but would somebody please do something about Timothy's? When he played an army officer, all I could hear was the voice of an invisible Sergeant Major hollering, "Am I hurting you? Cos I'm STANDING ON YOUR HAIR!!!"


 
The show was originally set in Boston, but they were filming in Portland because that was where they could get access for the cheapest amount or something to that effect...it all had something to do with money

Hair: I agree that Timothy's is getting a little too shaggy for his character. Hopefully they'll do something about that for next season...


----------



## FireDragon-16

I was watching _The Future Job_ from season 2 and I just realized how early they actually show Hardison's feelings for Parker...

_Nate and Parker are at the taping of the show and Dalton Rand has focused on Parker and is doing his cold read. He talks to her about her brother and the bike and she runs out of the building, the camera cuts to Tara and Hardison in Lucille:
_Tara: "Damn"
Hardison: "him"

Just now realized that, it's so sweet! (it shows how much he actually cares for her...)


----------



## FireDragon-16

Just found out via their FB page that season 5 premieres on July 15th! 

Yet another reason I want the summer to get here! Can't wait!!


----------



## FireDragon-16

In case anyone's interested, season 4 will be avaliable for purchase July 17th. I can't wait! Now to find some money...


----------



## FireDragon-16

Season 5 premiere is 4 days away (July 15th) at 8 pm on TNT. So excited!


----------



## FireDragon-16

Hopefully I'm not the only person still interested in this thread...

Anyway, just watched the season 5 premiere. Oh baby! It was great, hinting at things to come . It was great seeing Adam Baldwin as Eliot's friend and seeing them discredit Cary Elwes was great too . 

I do have a couple questions though...first of all, what was Hardison mad about lying about, and Nate's not planning on leaving is he?! He can't leave! 

Hopefully the show will get renewed for season 6, but according to what I've just read, it's going to depend heavily on the fans watching, so get out there and make sure you watch!

In case anyone's wondering what tonight was about: _Nate and the team go after the CEO (Cary Elwes) of a shipping company whose cost-cutting measures were the cause of a tragic plane crash._


----------



## FireDragon-16

Again, hopefully not talking to myself but...

I think I might have an idea about what Hardison was so mad about lying to everyone about...What if Boston isn't really burned? What if Nate just wanted the ability for the team to start over so he had Hardison show them what looked like the bar under surveillance so that they would (hopefully) drop the idea of going back. 

The other option is that he's thinking about leaving...hopefully that's not the case or if he is, they make him want to stay.


----------



## steve12553

I've seen several older episode of Leverage when it was shown at a time more convenient for me but I'm not sure I could watch it again. After having read a few of the Rex Stout *Nero Wolfe* books, I secured the Box set of the Timothy Hutton starring in and directed by, *A Nero Wolfe Mystery*  (2001) Series. 
I'm sorry, Timothy Hutton is Archie Griffin. He had that part down so perfectly, I will see that character in anything else he does.


----------



## FireDragon-16

steve12553 said:


> I've seen several older episode of Leverage when it was shown at a time more convenient for me but I'm not sure I could watch it again. After having read a few of the Rex Stout *Nero Wolfe* books, I secured the Box set of the Timothy Hutton starring in and directed by, *A Nero Wolfe Mystery*  (2001) Series.
> I'm sorry, Timothy Hutton is Archie Griffin. He had that part down so perfectly, I will see that character in anything else he does.



Hmm, I've never watched the show...maybe I should look into it.


----------



## FireDragon-16

A few episodes in and still hoping I'm not just talking to myself here...

Anyway, Sunday's episode was great (as usual). Seeing Eliot with sideburns and a mustache was a change and seeing him hoodslide was pretty awesome 

I think we've gotten a little bit of a hint as to what Nate was talking about at the premiere when he and Hardison were talking and Hardison was upset at lying to the team. Nate said he wants to build something, I wonder what it could be? Plus, doesn't he realize that he's already built something with the team?


----------



## FireDragon-16

Did not care for all that talk about 'what are you going to do when you get out?', hopefully that was something they're all thinking about for SEVERAL years down the road...

Loved Eliot and Sophie wondering if they were acting suspicious enough though


----------



## FireDragon-16

Summer finale was Sunday...kind of sad, but at least the rest of the season is back in November.

Loved Christian Kane's new haircut, it made him look sooooo much hotter! 
Also really loved how the show's developing Parker and Hardison's relationship, it's great for both of them 

Nate and Sophie are also really good together. I loved how Nate managed to outsmart Sterling 

One last note: RenewRenewRenew! PLEASE TNT, renew it!


----------



## FireDragon-16

Quick update, season 6 is back November 27 at 10. 

They've only got 5 new episodes listed which makes me a little sad but hopefully it'll be renewed.


----------



## FireDragon-16

*In regards to my earlier post, I meant season 5 is back...Hoping and praying there will actually be a season 6*

Anyways, last night was a great episode. Had to feel sorry for Eliot and his distinctly NOT tough guy appearance at the end. I do wish he'd go back to the shorter hair, I think that was a much better and even hotter look for him.


----------



## FireDragon-16

Eeeek!! Three more episodes this season and possibly forever! 

According to Dean Devlin, they still haven't been given the go ahead from TNT and therefore season 6 is in a state of limbo. He says that since they don't know and didn't know when they were filming the episodes, the season finale was filmed as a series finale.


----------



## FireDragon-16

Well, I guess it doesn't matter if I've been having discussions with myself because Leverage has not been renewed for season 6 

Hopefully the series finale coming up on Tuesday will live up to all expectations and leave the whole team alive!


----------



## FireDragon-16

Apparently still talking to myself. Not that it matters much anymore. Unfortunately, TNT decided not to renew 

No idea why since it's one of their highest rated dramas but that's just me. Still hoping that another network will pick it up or that TNT will realize how stupid they were and un-cancel it.


----------



## FireDragon-16

I really like having conversations with myself apparently 

Anyway, all hope is not lost! According to Dean Devlin, they still have several ideas. There's already some books out/in the works, and since the show was syndicated, reruns air (at least in the states) on iON, TNT, Spike (I think), and a couple CBS owned channels. There's a plus if you don't own seasons.

He also says that they're shopping it around and he's thinking, if another network doesn't pick it up, maybe big-screen or made-for-tv movies. Either way, I'll take the team any way they'll give us.


----------



## FireDragon-16

No word on a continuing TV series yet.

However, it's been stated that FOX (I think) has decided to release the season 5 dvds. No date as of yet.

There's also at least one book out. It's supposed to take place somewhere in season 3, between two episodes (I don't remember which ones at the moment).


----------



## FireDragon-16

FireDragon-16 said:


> There's also at least one book out. It's supposed to take place somewhere in season 3, between two episodes (I don't remember which ones at the moment).



Right now it looks like there's a total of 3 books. The first one takes place between episodes 16 and 17 (_The Gold Job_ and _The Radio Job) _in season 4. The next two I believe technically take place after season 5 ended.


----------

